# Concerning scrap blankets



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a ton and a half of balls of yarn to use up. (Why is it, the more you use, the more you seem to have?) Am planning on several blankets for the homeless shelter, simple stripe patterns. I was wondering for others who have done scrap projects, do you knit until the end of the ball, even if you run out mid row, or do you knit until the end of the row, and throw out the rest of the yarn? 
I know there are no hard and fast rules in projects like this, just wondering what your preference was. (The size of my balls of yarn runs from golf ball sized to volleyball sized, so I have a lot of yarn to choose from.)
Just curious what others thought.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I do find it easier to incorporate the ends at the edges... I often do a 2 or 3 stitch I-cord edge and the ends are easily buried inside that.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I've done both ways. If I have many small balls of yarn, I knit until the ball is used up and add another color. If my balls of yarn are larger, I try to make fairly similar sized stripes of each color. Then the left over yarn goes into a many color scrap blanket


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I hate wasting any yarn. So, when there is a small amount left, I usually crochet a chain using one, two or three strands of different colored yarns and make a chain long enough to go around and make a bow on gifts. I have also braided chains with different colors. I don't buy ribbon or bows from store anymore, just use up the yarns.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I saw a video on YouTube where they took their leftover yarn and just kept adding it to a ball. So the could just knit or crochet and not have to change it was so beautiful. Some short colors other large ones...


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Instead of dealing with ends, do like a Russian join but run the new yarn into the old yarn for about 4 inches then just keep on knitting.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I cast on about 403 stitches on a 36" size 8 needle and knit the balls until they run out, in the round. If the ball is fairly large like a golf ball, the stripe is a size that I prefer -- not too thick, I knit until 6-7 ft. It is a tube; take off the needles and sew one end shut. I've knitted a dozen or more of these blankets. 

I put all the balls into a black bag and reach in blindly, take whatever color comes; it makes a beautiful blanket -- more so than planning colors. Is a lot of fun, I think.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


----------



## wiLDaBoUtCoLoR (Jan 18, 2011)

I use it all up! I love the variation of colors in that look. I've done many that way and think they are very unique "one of a kind". I use a special 'magic knot' to tie them together...


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I use up all the yarn and then go on to the next bit. Always comes out looking great.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried mitered squares? They're really fun and you can make them any size or gauge. I use all the yarn, so I made multi-colored ones when I ran out of yarn:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fergablu2/memory-blanket


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What great ideas


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


can you point me in the right direction for the pattern please.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


What is the pattern name for this blanket?

Yours is beautiful.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is one is lovely.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/northern-lights-scrapghan
As to the size of yarn balls. I separate them. Anything larger than a grapefruit in one bag. Smaller in another bag.
Then I decide if I want LONGER color runs or shorter.

Then I just grab and knit away.

Granny squares ( I like one large one) sure can be gorgeous in any color combo,
Also peek over on Pinterest for more ideas


----------



## ELZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Would love pat Lambs pattern


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I prefer to join at the ends. I save my scraps and use in smaller items like hats. If they are smaller than that, I use them in place of string. I rarely throw out anything larger than 5-6 inches.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Our knitting group has been making scrap yarn blankets and we leave an 8" piece at both ends of every row for a fringe, and knit every row with a different color. They are beautiful when completed, depending on the colors used. It is a good way to use up the small balls of yarn. If there isn't enough to finish a row, we just add a new colour. Knot the fringe every 3 rows. All garter stitch. Any yarn can be used, and when you add the eyelash, or other fancy yarns to it, gives it a lot of texture. If your leftovers are not all the same weight, then use some of them double (or triple) to make the weight match the main yarns in the blanket. We have been using a 6.5mm needle and it seems to be a good size needle for this type of knitting.


----------



## knitvix (Aug 22, 2014)

To " knit4ES"
I need to edge an afghan unfinished by a friend's now deceased grandmother. Been looking for a while, then saw your suggestion for the I-cord edging. Perfect!!! But... can it be added onto
an already finished blanket? Was overwhelmed by the Ravelry patterns, but didn't find an add-on one. HELP!, PLEASE!!!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> This is one is lovely.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/northern-lights-scrapghan
> As to the size of yarn balls. I separate them. Anything larger than a grapefruit in one bag. Smaller in another bag.
> Then I decide if I want LONGER color runs or shorter.
> ...


I forgot about these - great idea


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you!

I've been saving all my leftover sock yarn specifically for a light wool blanket.


----------



## Mott (Apr 26, 2017)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


I, too, would like to find this pattern. Thank you.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I use odds and ends to make crochet yoyo afghans which is about all the skills I have with a hook. This is after making hats on a knifty knitter loom with left overs.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Have you tried mitered squares? They're really fun and you can make them any size or gauge. I use all the yarn, so I made multi-colored ones when I ran out of yarn:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fergablu2/memory-blanket


Love your blanket, fergablu2.


----------



## JB1963 (Jan 3, 2017)

knitvix said:


> To " knit4ES"
> I need to edge an afghan unfinished by a friend's now deceased grandmother. Been looking for a while, then saw your suggestion for the I-cord edging. Perfect!!! But... can it be added onto
> an already finished blanket? Was overwhelmed by the Ravelry patterns, but didn't find an add-on one. HELP!, PLEASE!!!


Maybe my scrap blanket technique can help. I'm doing a scrap blanket for my husband, for his semi bunk. Straight size 10's, 40-stitch panels, scrap yarn held double-strand, 3 if it's a novelty or thin sock yarn. Knitted 3 panels garter stitch almost as long as wanted (about 72 inches) then using 40- inch circulars picked up stitches at edge and moss stitch a few inches but do not bind off. Pick up stitches on second panel with another long larger size circular needle, and do a few moss stitch rows. Then start thinking of the circulars as ginormous stitch holders and use 3 needle bind off to join - did this seated at dining room table, tedious but a seamless join, and may work for your idea to add onto your blanket. I'm now moss stitching a 3-inch border on all sides. All that moss stitching gives attractive texture but oyyy, I must really love this fellow?????? ????


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I always have more end-balls of yarn than I can count. This is what I do to knit an afghan: Holding two strands of yarn together, cast on however many sts you want. Then, just knit across back and forth, turning the row at each end, until you run out of one or both balls of yarn. I use Magic Knot to tie on one (or more) balls, and continue knitting. I am going to use his afghan as a focal point of color on my sofa (or in my recliner to keep me warm in the winter !!). 

Granted, I always have at least 5 pair of socks in progress at a time, and maybe something else, too (at the moment it is a shawl for ME !!), so it will probably take a while for me to finish, but that is okay. 
If you are a dedicated knitter, it probably will take you long at all !!

This is a picture of my afghan so far:


----------



## jcl (Jan 2, 2017)

here are two blankie slipcovers i made for my two girls (42 and 37) this year for their birthdays. front and back views. i had kept their blankies and made covers out a ton of scraps. some were sewn in....some not..... :sm19: one is very conservative and the other very artistic and a lover of colour. bet you can guess who got what. of both i had fun doing the basket stitch and really like the results. i was worried about the transition of yarn colors and stressed over which color do use next. i just put my hand in the bag and what i picked i used.


----------



## MsLavender (Mar 22, 2017)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


I love the way this turns out. It reminds me of stained glass. How do you do that?


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I knit to the end of the yarn even mid row.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok girls????The pattern is called Scrumptious Scraps Afghan, it's a free pattern in Ravelry.
I used an H hook and chain 112+2 and that gives me a laprobe 37" wide. I make them for the VA Hospital NO FRINGES because of the wheels. I like using the black because it makes the other colors really stand out. Sometimes it's hard with the black. You can make it as long as you want . I do between 30"-34" and it seem to be ok. Any other ? I'm happy to help. Happy hooking????


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I forgot. After done I do a Hdc all around the laprobe and catch any loose ends.


----------



## ELZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks. Can't wait to start this in the fall!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> Ok girls????The pattern is called Scrumptious Scraps Afghan, it's a free pattern in Ravelry.
> I used an H hook and chain 112+2 and that gives me a laprobe 37" wide. I make them for the VA Hospital NO FRINGES because of the wheels. I like using the black because it makes the other colors really stand out. Sometimes it's hard with the black. You can make it as long as you want . I do between 30"-34" and it seem to be ok. Any other ? I'm happy to help. Happy hooking????


Thank you pat


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Is this pattern available somewhere or did you do the design (makes me jealous if you can do that!).


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Ravelry link
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrumptious-scraps-afghan


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

messymissy said:


> Ravelry link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrumptious-scraps-afghan


Love it, but I'm a knitter :sm03:


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> Is this pattern available somewhere or did you do the design (makes me jealous if you can do that!).


Don't I wish????No it's a regular pattern in Ravelry


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Pat lamb said:


> Don't I wish????No it's a regular pattern in Ravelry


so sad I can't crochet :sm03:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> I cast on about 403 stitches on a 36" size 8 needle and knit the balls until they run out, in the round. If the ball is fairly large like a golf ball, the stripe is a size that I prefer -- not too thick, I knit until 6-7 ft. It is a tube; take off the needles and sew one end shut. I've knitted a dozen or more of these blankets.
> 
> I put all the balls into a black bag and reach in blindly, take whatever color comes; it makes a beautiful blanket -- more so than planning colors. Is a lot of fun, I think.


On Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mindless-knitting-tv-watching-scrap-user-upper-afghan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> I saw a video on YouTube where they took their leftover yarn and just kept adding it to a ball. So the could just knit or crochet and not have to change it was so beautiful. Some short colors other large ones...


It's called a Magic Ball. I have one growing, but need to re-do it. I was just knotting the ends together, but now I want to change the overhand knots for the Russian join, which is _another_ brainless task.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitvix said:


> To " knit4ES"
> I need to edge an afghan unfinished by a friend's now deceased grandmother. Been looking for a while, then saw your suggestion for the I-cord edging. Perfect!!! But... can it be added onto
> an already finished blanket? Was overwhelmed by the Ravelry patterns, but didn't find an add-on one. HELP!, PLEASE!!!


Look up 'applied i-cord'. It can be added on to live stitches or to finished edges.
Here's one example: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/double-ten-stitch


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Other suggestions:

Knit and self-fringing (i.e. no ends to weave in!): 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/excavation
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/the-vegas-scarf-aka-the-knitting-game

Crocheted and self-fringing: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan-10

Crocheted Scraps 4" and up _and no ends to weave in_): http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/reversible-afghan-potholder-9

Knit:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copacetic
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/golfbabas-stained-glass-afghan
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-twist-2
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ten-stitch-blanket


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Impatient Knitter, that is fabulous! I made one like this in worsted, baby sized, years ago when I was still in MA, and loved the way it looked when done. Who knew that something so simple with so many yarns could look this good. Wish I had more scraps now to make another one, but I tend to use my worsted scraps now for short row scarves/wraps.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

I end at the end of rows. What I have leftover I make grannies. Usually 3 or 4 rounds. And then choose a main color to put them together with. Even the smallest bit of yarn will make the center of grannies so you can do some solid and some mixed. Actually right now I'm in the middle of 2 scrap afghans and as I add a color to each afghan I then use the remainder for squares.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I have seen the idea of holding two yarns together using one color like white, cream or denim as the constant and changing the other color yarn throughout just doing the garter stitch and I think I would like to try that method sometime.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

PaKnitter said:


> I use odds and ends to make crochet yoyo afghans which is about all the skills I have with a hook. This is after making hats on a knifty knitter loom with left overs.


Beautiful! I give you credit with the yo-yos. I recently decided to give them a try and gave up lol. Funny because I have patience for grannies but not these!I love how yours turned out.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Granny Rectangle pattern. I use light and dark alternating. Seldom works that I stop at a corner with new color. Choosa neutral white, offwhitee or biege color to break up the busy and give the eye something to look at in the finished.piece. 

I often wind in cakes and place in a flat soup can case. That allows me to see what I am grabbing and crochet away. 

Always acrylics and same 4 worsted wts..

Do love that stained glass window pic above here.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I do both. I knit or crochet with my leftovers, using the Russian join. I also make mitred square afghans because I can add squares as I go. My blankets are constant WIP's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The ten stitch blankets are great for scrap yarn (JJ posted links). As they only use 10 stitches at a time even short scraps can be used. Of course doesn't have to only be used for short bits.
One of mine I have hibernated for now is done from magic balls as JJ said (did mine with a Russian join from the start. Only shortish bits used here. Have finished the balls with short bits so started again and leaving the blanket for 12 months or more till I finished the temperature blanket I will be starting in the next 2 weeks (waiting for the birth day of my coming GC to begin) and to get a new supply up.
Mitred blankets are also good for scrap yarn.
Crochet such as granny squares is quicker and uses up more yarn if that is a major goal. But I like the scrap things to be easy knitting so I can do it at the computer or while reading so crochet doesn't work for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The ten stitch blankets are great for scrap yarn (JJ posted links). As they only use 10 stitches at a time even short scraps can be used. Of course doesn't have to only be used for short bits.
One of mine I have hibernated for now is done from magic balls as JJ said (did mine with a Russian join from the start. Only shortish bits used here. Have finished the balls with short bits so started again and leaving the blanket for 12 months or more till I finished the temperature blanket I will be starting in the next 2 weeks (waiting for the birth day of my coming GC to begin) and to get a new supply up.
Mitred blankets are also good for scrap yarn.
Crochet such as granny squares is quicker and uses up more yarn if that is a major goal. But I like the scrap things to be easy knitting so I can do it at the computer or while reading so crochet doesn't work for me.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I crocheted a hexagon blanket. Used each color till it ran out, then added another. It can be used as a cover, or fold it in half and becomes a shawl. This one is worsted and a little heavy, so I plan to make another using my DK yarn. 

Also made a small "foot cover" using double crochet. Used one color till it ran out and then the next, etc. I left yarn long enough to knot and tie in bows, which looks very pretty on this small piece. Can also roll it into a tube and use behind my neck in my recliner. 

Have fun with your scrapes, just be creative.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I put scraps, when there's not enough left to finish a row, into the bushes. Birds or whatever use them for nests. They disappear.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Love your idea, Pat Lamb!


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Lots of great ideas. I have three giant pretzel jars of balls that keep calling to me!!
Ting yarn scraps go to hubby for his garden to tie things like tomato plants and green beans to stakes.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

jditlin said:


> Instead of dealing with ends, do like a Russian join but run the new yarn into the old yarn for about 4 inches then just keep on knitting.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I also just use it up and if it happens in the middle of the row, so be it.  It's the only time I try not to let the OCD part of my knitting/crochet brain get in the way.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know where you are in the world,but, here is what I do when I get 2 or 3 dozn golfball sized leftovers of yarn I russian join them and then after russian joining them I use my ballwinder and make a variegated/randomized yarn cake of my own just grabbing a ball out of the container I have them in, then if that is not enough I add orphan skeins as I go I get the prettiest yarn cakes which make the prettiest afghans I have given away a few of my variegated/randomized yarn cakes to newby friends of my daughters that have no yarn stash of their own and they always ask where I bought it, then I tell them how to make their own, never never never throw yarn away just because it is an orphan little ball they add up and it makes great stash busters! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

please don't do this thousands of birds die each year from becoming entangled and the same would be true of rodents for several millenia birds and so forth have found nesting materials.......


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

My Mum used to knit her blankets using double strands of DK (8ply) and when one of the colours ran out she joined in another yarn then continued knitting with the remaining 2nd colour and the new colour. It made for interesting colour combinations and a lovely heavyweight blanket. 
Jen.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Done the same as everyone else an right now I'm doing that too for Christmas for fingerless mittens an hats or scarfs too!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Some great ideas here. I loved making the log cabin blanket and Stephen West's squishy blanket. The squishy would lend itself to using up small scraps and incorporated the Icord.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


This is how I make some scarves for Special Olympics. I've used a similar pattern to your photo & even if I run out in mid-row I join a similar-color yarn & keep going. I also put a row of single crochet in black between each row to help with the stained glass/mosaic look. The color changes don't detract from the overall appearance.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I done a afghan called Apache Tears with all my scraps and it turned out great. If the balls of yarn were pretty big I would maybe quit in the middle of the row and finish it later down the way. Now that's the first one the kids take when laying in front of the TV.


----------



## Ryarug (Feb 10, 2017)

I sort my scrap yarn into colors, type of yarn and type of cover I want to make. I like to end a row before picking another yarn up. Won't tend to unravel as easily. Have fun, it's all your choice. :sm02:


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

This is why I love this site. Five minutes before reading this. I looked at all my scrap yarn balls and was wondering if I should just knit them til the ball runs out. Or not. I made a beautiful one that I organized the colors and put black between uniform rows. Took forever. I love the idea of just grabbing one out of a bag and not knowing what colors it will turn out to be. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad to see the interest in this topic, and love to see everybody's projects. We all have scraps to use up, don't we?


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

katanamama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been saving all my leftover sock yarn specifically for a light wool blanket.


That's what I did and when it got to be large enough for me to use while I'm in my comfy chair I finished it and now am making a mitered square jacket. It seems the sock yarn oddballs just don't end.

My blanket is on my legs right now since it's a chilly morning but we're looking at 80 degrees later.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I use it till I want a color change and put the remaining yarn in another place.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

There are many pages on this train, ssh o if another has offered this thought forgive me. I have made several afghans to use stash yarns and have securely tied a knot and , oh my stars, left it on surface to show. These afghans have had 15 or so knots that show and they give a good texture to the surface. This is a fun way to use everything and when using differing lengths of yarn I just work until yarn ends and tie on next color. My only guideline in these projects is use a good contrast in color or shade from one yarn to the next. Try it, it adds a little personality to work, see what you think.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

There are many pages on this train, so if another has offered this thought forgive me. I have made several afghans to use stash yarns and have securely tied a knot and , oh my stars, left it on surface to show. These afghans have had 15 or so knots that show and they give a good texture to the surface. This is a fun way to use everything and when using differing lengths of yarn I just work until yarn ends and tie on next color. My only guideline in these projects is use a good contrast in color or shade from one yarn to the next. Try it, it adds a little personality to work, see what you think.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> Ok girls????The pattern is called Scrumptious Scraps Afghan, it's a free pattern in Ravelry.
> I used an H hook and chain 112+2 and that gives me a laprobe 37" wide. I make them for the VA Hospital NO FRINGES because of the wheels. I like using the black because it makes the other colors really stand out. Sometimes it's hard with the black. You can make it as long as you want . I do between 30"-34" and it seem to be ok. Any other ? I'm happy to help. Happy hooking????


Thank you so much for the link to this pattern. Yours is so lovely! I want one!! Might put all other WIP's on hold forever! Thanks so much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I have done scrap blankets both by starting a new color at the beginning of the row and also by starting wherever the other color ran out. I also did what meemommie did and tied the pieces together in a double knot and bow and left these on the top of the blanket to "fiddle" with. (This blanket was a church item for a small boy...thought he might like to fiddle.) Good topic here and as usual so many interesting replies. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Wow! This is gorgeous. I need more stash.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> On Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mindless-knitting-tv-watching-scrap-user-upper-afghan


Thanks JJ.


----------



## MissHavisham (Jun 21, 2017)

I recommend Mitred squares. Each little square it's own & they look so fab (even tho easy easy) x


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

What is the pattern? Love it!


Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

This is so BEAUTIFUL!! How do you get the effect of skinny and larger?



Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Pattern is free on Ravelry. Link is here below. I've saved it because I was inspired by this post. Hope this helps. Happy Needling. jberg


www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrumptious-scraps-afghan


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Love All the scrap yarn projects. Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> ... and *throw out the rest of the yarn*? ...


Blasphemy!! If it's four inches or longer, it can be used!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thoroughly enjoyed this


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Done the same as everyone else an right now I'm doing that too for Christmas for fingerless mittens an hats or scarfs too!


Great idea. I have been knitting for only 17 months and slowly still, so don't have that many scraps saved up but can do a few of these, I think.


----------



## sharonh46 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pat Lamb can you post a link to this pattern?
Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sharonh46 said:


> Pat Lamb can you post a link to this pattern?
> Thanks


Read on; it's been posted at least twice before your post.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Knit or crochet till end of ball to get rid of the yarn.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Right now i'm working on left over sock yarn, making the 10 stitch method. Instead of one large square, I'm making 9x9 squares which I'll edges in black or a dark grey to join all the squares together. So I am making each sq.using different colours together, so far I am pleased with the results. Maybe you could try this idea.????


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

is there a pattern available love the colors and design


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

I make blankets by the same method as Impatient Knitter. They are very random and look so nice I cant bear to part with them.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I actually just learned something! In the past, when have "scraps", I tend to hope that I can make it to the end of a row--as when I tie on, my knot always seems to show. Using every inch of leftovers makes for an interesting design--and believe me, the homeless won't care--they just want warmth. Remember the quote: "waste not, want not"!

Great question--AND answers!! Thanks all!

Using my edit button!!!! What about variations of yarn weights? Or at least similar weights? :sm02:


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I am crocheting a scrap afghan from my leftovers that range in size from golf ball to maybe 1 1/2 oz. I work the color until it runs out and attach a new color. I am calling it my afghan of many colors. So far it is working out well and I am not worried about the color changes. It is a true scrap project. Go for it and enjoy.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I am crocheting a scrap afghan using up many, many balls of leftovers from projects. I go until I run out and start another ball. I am calling it my afghan of many colors and it is coming out very scrappy.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> I use up all the yarn and then go on to the next bit. Always comes out looking great.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I use my scrap yarn to make bows and flowers eyes noses for hats shawls scarves
any adornment will work
for Halloween I had orange yarn so I made pumpkin buttons with black witches
for towel topper buttons on Halloween towel So cute
you will be surprised how much you can accomplish and have at the ready
when using up your scraps


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

I like these patterns for using up scraps...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-scrap-blanket

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bubble-stitch-blanky

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fantasy-blanket

and I love JJ's mitred magic - http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitered-magic.

There have been so many great responses in this thread- bound to be something for everyone.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've not made a scrap Afghan yet, I did make a stash Afghan a little while back, I changed colours at the ends


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've not made a scrap Afghan yet, I did make a stash Afghan a little while back, I changed colours at the ends


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

lupines said:


> I like these patterns for using up scraps...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-scrap-blanket
> 
> ...


Is there somewhere that one can purchase the JJ's Mitred Magic pattern! It is stunning!


----------



## Suprina (Dec 20, 2016)

Jean Keith said:


> I cast on about 403 stitches on a 36" size 8 needle and knit the balls until they run out, in the round. If the ball is fairly large like a golf ball, the stripe is a size that I prefer -- not too thick, I knit until 6-7 ft. It is a tube; take off the needles and sew one end shut. I've knitted a dozen or more of these blankets.
> 
> I put all the balls into a black bag and reach in blindly, take whatever color comes; it makes a beautiful blanket -- more so than planning colors. Is a lot of fun, I think.


Got any pictures?


----------



## Suprina (Dec 20, 2016)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Love it!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I knit/crochet till the ball runs out. Don't want to end up with even smaller bits of leftover yarn... :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> ... What about variations of yarn weights? Or at least similar weights? :sm02:


My only rule is to not mix natural and synthetic yarns in one project.

If a yarn is really too thin, it can be doubled (I usually work from both ends of the ball at once) or tripled - Navajo plying is an easy way to triple up. If it's really fine yarn and you need it even thicker, use more strands is all.

If it's too thick, it _can_ be split, but that's a task best done by two or (better!) three people together. One to pull apart the plies and control the unwinding ball, and two to wind from each newly separated strand. I don't do it often, unless there's no way around it.

In a scrap-eater project, minor differences in yarn thickness don't really make a difference.


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

A scrap blanket sounds good when I'm done with my grandsons afghan, I will have a full cake left that is too late to return. I also have 2 cakes left over from another afghan and 8 skeins I ordered for an afghan that never got made, that I figured could use 4of those skeins, then the cake leftover from my grandsons bd then the rest of the eight skeins. 

Then with the other two cakes left I think in my stash that would go with them as it is multi-color.

It never fails that I finish one afghan when someone is asking far one. Keeps me busy in my off days and evenings...lol

But thanks for the ideas, I have been using the Chinese Waitress knot. But think I'm going to look up the Magic Knot. I know how to do the Russian knit, but not crazy of it.
Thanks for your info


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I try to knit to the end of row. So I have a large stash of left over yarns.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

There are a couple of options: you could just knit with one color until you run out, then move to another ... whether that's the middle of a row or not. You could also go for mitred squares. I like to knit lapghans for VA hospitals that way. I cast on 120 stitches for the first square. Since I pick up stitches for any subsequent squares, no seams required. You can, if you like, make striped mitred squares out of two or three different colors of yarn.


----------



## marjebremer (Jul 7, 2016)

I have done many scrap blankets. At the moment I'm working on a 10 stitch blanket. Available free. I have done one in plain knitting but when I ran out of a colour I joined in th next colour keeping the join on one side of the blanket. If it landed on a Wrong side I just purled the row to keep the front correct. This made for an interesting random texture. I hope I've explained this clearly.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Circular Knitter said:


> I hate wasting any yarn. So, when there is a small amount left, I usually crochet a chain using one, two or three strands of different colored yarns and make a chain long enough to go around and make a bow on gifts. I have also braided chains with different colors. I don't buy ribbon or bows from store anymore, just use up the yarns.


Love your idea of crocheting the chain to make bows!
Would love to see your colourful bows!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Jaw dropping beautiful and so so clever! Do you have a pattern of sorts?


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Does it matter with different types of yarn and different plies?


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Pat lamb said:


> This is my favorite pattern for scrap yarn. I used even small sizes balls and if I run out in the middle just do a Russian joint or any other kind and keep on going


Sorry Pat Lamb. Ignore my request for the pattern. I see you
Provided the link later. It is crochet! Wow...fab job!!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jean Keith said:


> I cast on about 403 stitches on a 36" size 8 needle and knit the balls until they run out, in the round. If the ball is fairly large like a golf ball, the stripe is a size that I prefer -- not too thick, I knit until 6-7 ft. It is a tube; take off the needles and sew one end shut. I've knitted a dozen or more of these blankets.
> 
> I put all the balls into a black bag and reach in blindly, take whatever color comes; it makes a beautiful blanket -- more so than planning colors. Is a lot of fun, I think.


I love your idea of randomly picking out the new colours. I often
Second guess and and really think about what colour next
In multi coloured projects.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

All beautiful! And what a soft fur baby looking to enjoy a nap on one


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Those are some beautiful ways to knit up stash!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Sorry Pat Lamb. Ignore my request for the pattern. I see you
> Provided the link later. It is crochet! Wow...fab job!!


No problem if you have any question I'm here to help. Once you get going it's pretty easy


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i know a person who only does 2 rows there and back so all the ends are on 1 side ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> i know a person who only does 2 rows there and back so all the ends are on 1 side ?


Ends? If doing two-row stripes, I carry the yarns up - twisting as needed - and have very few ends.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

A friend knitted a scrap blanket using everything she had ... sock weight to bulky changing needle size as appropriate. Some of the yarns were very textured and some shiny. It was quite amazing. She had also done a scrap blanket on the diagonal using all sorts of colours. Have fun! Post pictures ... I love pictures


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm working on 2 right now. I add a color to both afghans then make squares with the remainder of the color. This is what I have so far. Tho . . . I'm really wanting to make a ripple. I like the look of a sc one but they're sooooo slow. Anyway, here are the 2 I'm working on. They came out of an old leisure arts book.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carlamwest said:


> I'm working on 2 right now. I add a color to both afghans then make squares with the remainder of the color. This is what I have so far. Tho . . . I'm really wanting to make a ripple. I like the look of a sc one but they're sooooo slow. Anyway, here are the 2 I'm working on. They came out of an old leisure arts book.


Lovely!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

carlamwest said:


> I'm working on 2 right now. I add a color to both afghans then make squares with the remainder of the color. This is what I have so far. Tho . . . I'm really wanting to make a ripple. I like the look of a sc one but they're sooooo slow. Anyway, here are the 2 I'm working on. They came out of an old leisure arts book.


Very pretty. My next one (yes, always planning the next project!) I will use white in between the colors, have a lot of white to use up. (And black, and navy, and cream, and brown, and beige, and gray...... people should just come over and shop my stash! Lol)


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

carlamwest said:


> I'm working on 2 right now. I add a color to both afghans then make squares with the remainder of the color. This is what I have so far. Tho . . . I'm really wanting to make a ripple. I like the look of a sc one but they're sooooo slow. Anyway, here are the 2 I'm working on. They came out of an old leisure arts book.


Wow, that's a pretty afghan.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I really think that they are pretty! I love all colors and the more the merrier!


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

books said:


> Very pretty. My next one (yes, always planning the next project!) I will use white in between the colors, have a lot of white to use up. (And black, and navy, and cream, and brown, and beige, and gray...... people should just come over and shop my stash! Lol)


Sounds good! I always buy extra wht blk or soft white for contrast. Will your next on be knitted or crocheted? And what type of pattern do you have picked out? ONE of my next will be a striped granny.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I never thought of using my left over yarn like this but now after seeing all the beautifully made blankets I have to try one .I would like to start right now but I have started Christmas gifts so it will have to be put on my to do list .Thanks ladies for all the great ideas !


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

carlamwest said:


> Sounds good! I always buy extra wht blk or soft white for contrast. Will your next on be knitted or crocheted? And what type of pattern do you have picked out? ONE of my next will be a striped granny.


My next blanket (That I started over my vacation) features heavy amounts of blue and green and white (with smaller stripes of yellow, pink, peach, and gray) It's all stockinette, with a garter border. 
While going through my stash, I discovered a bunch of purple, all different shades, so I have dubbed it my "Purple Yarn Eater"
And I also have a corner to corner started 
I only knit, can't really crochet.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

books said:


> My next blanket (That I started over my vacation) features heavy amounts of blue and green and white (with smaller stripes of yellow, pink, peach, and gray) It's all stockinette, with a garter border.
> While going through my stash, I discovered a bunch of purple, all different shades, so I have dubbed it my "Purple Yarn Eater"
> And I also have a corner to corner started
> I only knit, can't really crochet.


I can't crochet very well but love doing the C2C crocheted blanket. It is easy, mistakes don't show up or are easy to fix, and it looks good when finished.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I can't crochet very well but love doing the C2C crocheted blanket. It is easy, mistakes don't show up or are easy to fix, and it looks good when finished.


Nope, no crocheting for this girl, believe me better people than you have tried to show me how, and I'm hopeless. I'm knitting this blanket as a gigantic Grandma's Favorite dishcloth, I am up to 112 stitches already and probably will reach 300 before I start decreasing.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

books said:


> Nope, no crocheting for this girl, believe me better people than you have tried to show me how, and I'm hopeless. I'm knitting this blanket as a gigantic Grandma's Favorite dishcloth, I am up to 112 stitches already and probably will reach 300 before I start decreasing.


I'm sure you really didn't mean that put down!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally, I would just knit till the end of the yarn and then join in the next piece. Have seen some very nice blankets made this way for the homeless.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Personally, I would just knit till the end of the yarn and then join in the next piece. Have seen some very nice blankets made this way for the homeless.


Only for the homeless? I've done some that way, and no one refused any. They've all been welcomed by relatives of one degree or another.

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/big-girls-blankie
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/grandmothers-favorite-3
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/my-first-afghan-stitch-blanket
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/divided-squares-9
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/afghan-stitch-blanket


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Only for the homeless? I've done some that way, and no one refused any. They've all been welcomed by relatives of one degree or another.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/big-girls-blankie
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/grandmothers-favorite-3
> ...


Sorry, I didn't just mean the homeless. They were just the ones who came to mind at the time. I know they are good for all people. :sm12:


----------

